# Multi-coloured Golf Club Shafts?



## GFMark (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this but I've joined to see if anyone has heard of this new way of putting colour on your shafts. I'm trying to find out if anyone knows anything about them.

They're called shaft skinz and if anyone has any experiences about using them can you let me know before I go ahead?

Thanks all

Play well

Mark from Northern Ireland


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome GFMark... Hope you'll enjoy our little slice of cyber heaven.

I haven't heard of these colored shaft covers, but I wonder why anyone would want to add weight to the shaft by pitting something on the shaft?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Welcome GFMark... Hope you'll enjoy our little slice of cyber heaven.
> 
> I haven't heard of these colored shaft covers, but I wonder why anyone would want to add weight to the shaft by pitting something on the shaft?


That was the first thing that struck me too. By nature, the golf club is very sensitive to any change in swing weight, and I wouldn't mess with something that feels right as it is. 

I've never tried to make a fashion statement on the golf course anyway. :dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I do have one Taylor driver with a lime green graphite shaft... If I had a black cover for that ugly thing, I'd use it.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I have contacted the company and asked how much weight would be added. I doubt if the weight would change much. The product appears to be a lightweight material that needs to be heated in order to shrink it tight onto the shaft. Kind of neat really!
When I get a reply back I will post the info.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is the reply that I recieved from the Sales Director at ShaftSkinz regarding the weight added to a shaft when applying ShaftSkinz

Good morning Rick,

Thank you very much for your interest in Shaft Skinz. I'm interested 
firstly in how you came to hear about us.

In answer to your question though, a sleeve weighs about 3-4g. 
Depending on how long the shaft is this may vary a little. However, we 
have research that shows that the effect on the playability of the 
shaft is negligible. Testing was done to a plain shaft where it was 
frequency tested and aligned relative to it's neutral position. The 
sleeve was then applied and the test re-performed with what were 
described as "indistinguishable differences - even to the hands of a 
professional".


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

At only 3-4 grams, it shouldn't make a difference in feel or performance. The lightest graphite shafts run around 65 grams if I'm not mistaken. The steel shafts in my irons are 110 grams.

I'd be more curious to see how a human could handle such a light material without messing it up. It must be as thin as a cobweb.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

The translucent skinz must be very thin. The other colors might not be to bad to handle. This stuff reminds me of shrink tubing that is used on electronics connections.
I have already been approached to be the retailer in Canada


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

can you create your own designs to put onto the shaft?


----------



## GFMark (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't think you can do custom designs. At the moment it seems as though there are 3 ranges although two of these are not available yet.

(Found the website after Golf Bum's comments).

Watched the movie on the How To page (you'll need the Quicktime plug-in which I had to download  ). It looks pretty simple to do. 

I think I'm gonna do it. :thumbsup: 

It'll put me one ahead of the guys I play with!

Will let you know how I get on.


----------

